# Qvido



## ant12 (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anyone seen what he is producing first hand yet?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this the dog?

Qvido Vepeden 

https://www.vomberkhaus.com/qvido-vepeden


https://www.facebook.com/vomberkhau...ur-imported-litter-due-soon-/611995099140348/


----------



## ant12 (Feb 12, 2019)

yes Vapen, at this time he is the only Qvido, ha.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are progeny in the states. I hear he's throwing some serious health issues. You would be better asking on either of these pages for info. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IPOTraining/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/100827050053129/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

saw one - good looking pup - no off switch, killed anything it could get ahold of (chickens, cats)....lots of drive....not so biddable....don't know the whole pedigree off the top of my head - it was an imported puppy


Lee


----------



## ant12 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks for that response. wolfstraum have you seen any Pike Del Lupo offspring?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ant12 said:


> Thanks for that response. wolfstraum have you seen any Pike Del Lupo offspring?



I bred to his full brother., Nick. Sporty dogs. Great for OB ....not strong/powerful in protection, but able to be trained to be very correct in secondary obedience ...mine were also good tempered ....mine were all worked, the female was probably the strongest (but the female line she was from was very strong!) and the male was more sporty..he did very well competitively ~ was twice at the WUSV qualifier, and high OB at a National (AWDF I think)...he was very very impressive in protection, but prey aggression rather than civil aggression. I think this is very typical of dogs from this family as I have seen others.

Lee


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

We had a pike puppy train w my old group maybe 5 years back. Imported from a top competition oriented kennel. Super dog, very happy and up beat. Terrific obedience. If I could get mine to heal and do the flip turns this dog did I would be thrilled. Lived w a pile of children and was great w them. Probably not a good choice for someone looking for a dog that settled easily as he virtually vibrated on the long down. Don't remember the specifics re the bite work but on the sportier side. Likely would be a fun dog for training for competition though. Lost track of him after the owner moved.


----------



## thekid (Feb 21, 2019)

Was curious to the health issues regarding Qvido. I don't see anything in his pedigree that would indicate hip issues. I purchased a female grandaughter of his through Phyra Ad-Gur. She is only 12 wks old and can tell she is a confident puppy with a bulletproof attitude. I know Qvido has been bred to alit of females. Are there certain lines showing these health issues? Thank yoy


----------



## Cohokidd (Dec 12, 2019)

I have a 6 month old Qvido puppy. A sable female that seems like she is going to be between 70-80 pounds when all said and done. At just over 6 months she is about 20” tall and 56 lbs. I can say she is different then any other GSD puppy I’ve had. Prey drive like I’ve never seen at such a young age. Since the day she arrived she was hunting bugs, blowing leaves, anything that moved. Kill it and ask questions later was her attitude. She played tug since 8 weeks old and is the most determined fearless puppy I’ve ever had a chance to develop. She has no clue there could possibly be a negative consequence to what she maybe doing! There is no quitting in this little girl as long as the fight is still going but I haven’t had any issues getting her to shutdown. So far I couldn’t be happier or more excited about her future!!!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

The hips look so low on Qvido Vepeden. It's almost as if he's all hip in the back. Is that bad?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kathrynil said:


> The hips look so low on Qvido Vepeden. It's almost as if he's all hip in the back. Is that bad?


 No. His hips are fine. It's just has conformation and I think when he was stacked he wasn't as stretched as he should have been which makes his back look very rounded.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

ant12 said:


> Has anyone seen what he is producing first hand yet?


I own a Qvido son and a Qvido daughter for that matter I have had 3 Qvido daughters. No health issues at all. THat said the mothers were outstanding European females as all of the pups were imported.

HIgh Drive and Focus. The male is the most focused German Shepherd that I have owned. They also have full bites. At the very least the two that have gone the protection route show full calm bites really clear focus and these are the easiest shepherds to train. So I give a thumbs up to the Qvido Progeny. They can be civil so understand that and they are also very handler oriented. Meaning they want to be with their handler/family


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

ant12 said:


> Thanks for that response. wolfstraum have you seen any Pike Del Lupo offspring?


I own a Pike Del Lupo Nero Son. This is a beautiful dog. He is very high Energy and an extremely athletic dog perhaps the most athletic German Shepherd I have personally seen He has what I think to be Medium drives. Perhaps even low food drive.He will play ball but thats more of him wanting to play and satisfy his handler rather than just being ball crazy. He is a fights in Prey drive. However don't let that fool you this dog is Fearless he is calm everywhere. Nothing is ever new to him.Pike produces good pups. I advise anybody that likes a particular stud to really study the pedigree of the female that he is being bred to. That makes all of the difference a strong bottom is priceless. Everybody yells and screams about the Stud dogs. But it's the females that truly determine what you end up with.


----------



## Wolfpack2017 (Feb 8, 2020)

thekid said:


> Was curious to the health issues regarding Qvido. I don't see anything in his pedigree that would indicate hip issues. I purchased a female grandaughter of his through Phyra Ad-Gur. She is only 12 wks old and can tell she is a confident puppy with a bulletproof attitude. I know Qvido has been bred to alit of females. Are there certain lines showing these health issues? Thank yoy


I know that the problem was not with Qvido, but of a grand puppy of his. And that a lot of it was bad breeder ethics as well. And Phyra pups don’t have that worry.


----------

